# Radiant Floor Heating



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

I installed radiant floor heating throughout our 5" slab when we built running off a heat exchanger and domestic H2O heater. There are two pumps: 
1. circulate water from Heat Exchanger to H2O heater and
2. Circulate heated H2O throughout multiple zones in the tubing in the floor

My goals are:
1. plumb in some solar H2O panels so that it heats the H2O rather than H2O heater
2. Plumb system so I don't have to rely on the circulating pumps
3. Be able to switch between the two systems.

Looking for some insight into proper design and thoughts. 

Thanks. Todd


----------



## bahaboyga (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Todd,

There is a wealth of information on the web. I would almost have to see your system to be of any service. 
With solonoid valves, Aquastats, Mixing valves and a few controls you could integrate you existing system with solar panels. 



Good luck

Baha


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I've run radiant floor heat in all of our shops, but never tired to run solar/thermal in the mix.

I would think solar/Thermal would be 'Easier' plumbed into the boiler than directly into the floor grid.

I don't know all the fine details of running it that way, so if anyone has any information, please chime in!
--------------------------------------------

As for your #2, I don't know how you would achieve that...

For some Hydroponic applications I did a while back, I used a PV solar panel to power the pump in the daytime, and it was an automatic shut off at night that way.


----------

